# More WHITE STUFF on my Hibiscus.



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 24, 2016)

I posted a while ago about some "white stuff" in my Hibiscus bushes.
I was told maybe one of a few types of insects. Nothing conclusive. I chainsaws the two bushes and got rid of them.
However, now the white stuff has shown up on another bush. Under close inspection I can see that ants are hovering in the same general area as the white.
I've taken new photos.
Is this a symbiotic relationship with the ants and the parasite. Or are this type of ants the issue?
They are not the biting type. And I have never attempted to get rid of them.
(Just fire ants.)


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 24, 2016)

Maybe the ants are eating them?
Protecting them?


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 24, 2016)

There is a relationship between ants and aphids. The aphids excrete sweet stuff that the ants like to eat and in exchange the aphids get protection from the ants.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 24, 2016)

So they are indeed aphids?
The last bushes I DRENCHED in insecticide in an attempt to save them. (And render it useless as a tortoise food source for quite some time.)
But it didn't kill them or stop the slow withering away of the affected plants. They slowly get stunted and clumped together leaves and dry, bare branches, etc.
Thanks.


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 25, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> So they are indeed aphids?
> The last bushes I DRENCHED in insecticide in an attempt to save them. (And render it useless as a tortoise food source for quite some time.)
> But it didn't kill them or stop the slow withering away of the affected plants. They slowly get stunted and clumped together leaves and dry, bare branches, etc.
> Thanks.


I'm not sure if they're aphids, but the relationship with the ants is probably the same.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 25, 2016)

At this rate, I might have to destroy the other 7 or 8 plants. 
The destruction is very quick.


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 25, 2016)

I think it might be mealybugs Ed

See this
http://www.hiddenvalleyhibiscus.com/care/mealybugs.htm


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 29, 2016)

It's almost every branch now.
Again the pesticide has been uselesd. How weird.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 29, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> I think it might be mealybugs Ed
> 
> See this
> http://www.hiddenvalleyhibiscus.com/care/mealybugs.htm


Very helpful and explains why I can't kill them.
I guess I'd better ready the chainsaw for an attack again.


----------



## Holly'sMom (Sep 29, 2016)

Could it be ant egg sacks? We had an issue this summer w what we call here "carpenter ants" in my rose bushes. They would actually bite protecting white egg sac looking stuff on some weeds that grew in the bushes.. I'm not an expert but the ants seemed to cover over the area. We originally thought they were eating it until we figured out there were some kind of eggs/larva in them once the white stuff was gone the ants disappeared too


----------



## Yelloweyed (Sep 29, 2016)

One of my hibiscus had the same issue. I sprayed it with food DE and tried rinsing and wiping off the white stuff with water. Neither worked. Ultimately the plant died. Most of my plants are on wheeled dollies and was able to move the infected/diseased plant far away from my other tort plants.

I hope you are able to find a cure/solution.


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 29, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Very helpful and explains why I can't kill them.
> I guess I'd better ready the chainsaw for an attack again.


The solution involving systemic pesticides means that you couldn't feed the plant to your torts too 

It looks like you're not destined to keep hibiscus


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 30, 2016)

I've sprayed the bases of my other bushes and will resort a few times a week to try to stop the spread.
I loaned my chain saw to a friend and he returned it with a toasted bar and chain. (No chain oil)
It'll be Monday before I can chop that one up.
I'll drag the parts as far away from the other hibiscus as I can.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 30, 2016)

Insect: 2
Human: 0


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 30, 2016)

I still have seven hibiscus.
None of the others have any visible issues.
They are a HUGE part of my feeding regime. I'd hate to have to start all over again.


----------



## Clunk (Oct 2, 2016)

I had a mealybug infestation on my indoor plants. Had to use pesticide to get rid of them. Even so I lost one of my plants. Mealybugs are the worst - once a plant has it you either spray pesticide or it's doomed. Fortunately I don't use these plants to feed my tort.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Oct 2, 2016)

Hibiscus can get white flies. Your soil needs amending. Survival of the fittest. In gardening, strong plants do not attract pests. Pesticide industry has made many mints full of money because people ignore that simple fact. Pesticides are the bane of society. Kill beyond bugs. Cancers. But cancer is big money so pesticides stay in the market ... mad cycle. Pesticides are devil spawn. So much secondary poisoning. Some of these things, it does not take much to wreak havoc in the human, animal body. Anywhooooo ...

The best way for me has been to amend my soil with compost, bagged if you don't make your own. Then add chicken manure. Home Depot carries it over here. About 3.50 a bag. Water in well. In about a month, your hibiscus will no longer attract white flies. There is something in the manure, that once your plant absorbs, takes in, repels the white flies. The compost also will have micronutrients that strengthen. The break down of these two will further create good bacteria, molds, fungi to thrive. A living active soil. Dead soil creates soon to be dead plants.

In the mean time, take your hose and with a nozzle that can clean your driveway, hose the plants down in the morning and knock the white flies and the cottony white stuff off that way. If you have a foliar feeder, you can do a Dawn blue dish soap mix, a teaspoon and fill feeder with water, and finish hosing the plants down that way. The soapy residue will help prevent. Also the soap hitting the soil will help retain moisture in the soil. It will not harm the bacteria, mold and fungi living, working in there.

Bummed to hear that you removed a vital plant. Live and learn. Starbucks will give away coffee grounds to gardeners. Hit your local one up. Hibiscus like their soil pH a little on the acidic side, like a tropical jungle would be, so amending with coffee grounds, that can be had for free, is also great for plant health, strength. And as you know, tortoises love hibiscus. All the more reason to keep them in your garden. Besides the colorful flowers.


----------



## Lyn W (Oct 2, 2016)

There was a question asked on a gardening prog yesterday about similar on fruit trees and the culprits there were woolly aphids.
See this link about half way through
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b07xp5gf/gardeners-world-2016-episode-27


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks for the tips.
My soil is quite alkaline since this area is re claimed swampland from the 1960s and is built up of calcium, coral rocks, shells and sand.
It's raining right now. Shocking. But after it clears, I'm going to prune out most of the visible infestation and spray again.
Right now, saving this plant is important. But not as important as saving the rest of them.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 2, 2016)

Lyn W said:


> There was a question asked on a gardening prog yesterday about similar on fruit trees and the culprits there were woolly aphids.
> See this link about half way through
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b07xp5gf/gardeners-world-2016-episode-27


It says "BBC PLAYER ONLY WORKS IN THE U.K."


----------



## Lyn W (Oct 2, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It says "BBC PLAYER ONLY WORKS IN THE U.K."


Sorry Ed, the white stuff was nymphs of woolly aphids and basically he said they are sap suckers but don't do enough damage to harm the tree's fruit or flowers so to do nothing and just brush wipe the branches when they've hibernated, but not to worry about it. 
It's on BBC Gardeners World episode 27 if you can get to it somehow via google.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Oct 2, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks for the tips.
> My soil is quite alkaline since this area is re claimed swampland from the 1960s and is built up of calcium, coral rocks, shells and sand.
> It's raining right now. Shocking. But after it clears, I'm going to prune out most of the visible infestation and spray again.
> Right now, saving this plant is important. But not as important as saving the rest of them.



Yes. The soil. Alkaline when hibiscus like it more acidic. That's where it begins. That's what has weakened your shrubs. Weak plants always attract pests, predators. Sometimes planting in raised beds helps, to control soil better, and hold on to amendments. Once soil condition gets better, plants are able to fight attackers. My farming experiences prove it every time. Soil that's alive allows nature to handle things.


----------

